# Swine flu jab



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone here had the Swine Flu Jab?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Not me I refuse the flu jabs even though I'm supposed to have it since I have asthma. Hate needles and to me it seems so not needed especially when I've already had swine flu.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

ahaaaa i see! I had mine yesterday but im just worried as to if I made teh right choice or not!


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

umber said:


> ahaaaa i see! I had mine yesterday but im just worried as to if I made teh right choice or not!


Why worry about it after the effect...

what's done is done, i wouldn't turn it down if it was offered


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I wouldn't worry hun, you have done the right thing. I don't usually get ill but this year I have had flu twice and I'm currently not well again (back to the sofa in a bit) It is really rife at the moment


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

I had mine yesterday too, how much does your arm hurt??! Cos mine kills! I was up for a few hours last night feeling shiverey, and just achey. I felt a lot better when I woke up, but just a bit rubbish if you know what I mean.
I am glad I had it, but can't wait till I feel myself again


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

MarKalAm said:


> I had mine yesterday too, how much does your arm hurt??! Cos mine kills! I was up for a few hours last night feeling shiverey, and just achey. I felt a lot better when I woke up, but just a bit rubbish if you know what I mean.
> I am glad I had it, but can't wait till I feel myself again


OMG My arm is killing me lol its sooooo heavy and painful!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Mrs Umber no worrying!! you are pregnant so need the jab, i personally wont have it or give to my children but if i was pregnant i would.
Now no more worry, you will be fine x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

You've definetely done the right thing Umber xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> Hey Mrs Umber no worrying!! you are pregnant so need the jab, i personally wont have it or give to my children but if i was pregnant i would.
> Now no more worry, you will be fine x


Yes thats the only reason why I have had it because Im pregnant and they say to catch it especially in the late stages which im heading into is more dangerous.

My sister made me start worrying about it this morning which is why im all confused now!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Dont listen to others, just remember you had it for the reason to protect yourself and your unborn baby, which in my eyes you made the right choice.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

umber said:


> Anyone here had the Swine Flu Jab?


did you seriously post this in the rabbits forum? LOL I was like thinking for a second 'rabbits need the swine flu jab? really?'


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> did you seriously post this in the rabbits forum? LOL I was like thinking for a second 'rabbits need the swine flu jab? really?'


Umber only post in the rabbit section, we dont mind that as we all post O/T threads here. Probably because we have a small close friendship here


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> Dont listen to others, just remember you had it for the reason to protect yourself and your unborn baby, which in my eyes you made the right choice.


Thank Frags!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

frags said:


> Umber only post in the rabbit section, we dont mind that as we all post O/T threads here. Probably because we have a small close friendship here


i know ii was just kidding. she can post it whereever she likes


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> i know ii was just kidding. she can post it whereever she likes


I know ya was hence the  < face  
i do find some people get annoyed over cross section posting but we're cool here in the rabbit section


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> I know ya was hence the  < face
> i do find some people get annoyed over cross section posting but we're cool here in the rabbit section


This is where the cool people hang out!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> This is where the cool people hang out!


PMSL that made me smile


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Can't deny it!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kammie said:


> This is where the cool people hang out!


*puts on her shades and leans back smiling*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Can't deny it!


I'd say we were more mad lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> I'd say we were more mad lol


Shhh, them out there don't know that.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Shhh, them out there don't know that.


 :001_tt2: oops, they do now


----------



## stefow (Mar 10, 2009)

i havnt had the jab but have had swine flu  its awful so i think you have done the right think in having it :thumbup1: and if they offered it to me i would definatly have it


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi umber I had the jab it takes about 3 days for the achiness and general blah feeling to leave, then your fine. You did the right thing and will feel great shortly....Jill


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Hi umber I had the jab it takes about 3 days for the achiness and general blah feeling to leave, then your fine. You did the right thing and will feel great shortly....Jill


Thanks for this just what I needed to hear... until now just had an achy arm but in the last few hours started feeling really awful dont know if its the jab but jus feel so blagh!

x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I think your very brave for having the jab, I cry my eyes out and tend to faint when I have any sort of injections so I think anyone who can just have one with no fuss is very brave!!

You did the right thing though, its not worth taking a chance with these things when there's another life at stake! hope you don't feel too bleurgh for long!


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> Hi umber I had the jab it takes about 3 days for the achiness and general blah feeling to leave, then your fine. You did the right thing and will feel great shortly....Jill


3 days 
Argh wish I could just sleep it off. I felt fine all yesterday, today is a different story!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Umber you did the right thing, you would never forgive yourself if you hadnt had the jab and did catch the flu, this way you know you and the little on are safe.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Umber you have done the right thing!!!! i have a friend who is 6 months pregnant and is curretly in hospital with swine flu and its a very worrying time for them. at least you know you and baby are safe.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> Umber you have done the right thing!!!! i have a friend who is 6 months pregnant and is curretly in hospital with swine flu and its a very worrying time for them. at least you know you and baby are safe.


Oh no! I will pray that she makes a full recovery and that baby is unharmed!

Please keep us updated!


----------

